# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La nuclear de Trillo, en parada por recarga de combustible

## F. Lázaro

Más trabajo para los recargueros y empresas.




> Jueves, 30 Abril 2015 
> 
> La central nuclear de Trillo se ha desconectado de la red eléctrica a las 22.15 horas del miércoles 29 de abril para iniciar la vigesimoséptima parada de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general.
> 
> 
> 
> Centrales Nucleares Almaraz-Trillo (CNAT) ha transmitido en un comunicado que para la parada de recarga de Trillo se han contratado los servicios de más de 40 empresas especializadas, que emplearán a cerca de un millar de trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual. Los trabajos se han planificado para que la parada tenga una duración de 31 días.
> 
> Dentro del programa de trabajo establecido, se ha desarrollado un plan de actividades que abarca, entre otros, las revisiones, verificaciones y actuaciones periódicas de equipos, sistemas y componentes entre los que cabe destacar la inspección de elementos combustibles y barras de control, y reorganización de accesorios, la revisión eléctrica y mecánica de las redundancias 2 y 6, prueba de capacidad en baterías de redundancia 3 y 7, revisiones a componentes incluidos en manuales de bombas y válvulas o modernización del sistema de control y protección de turbina y bypass.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (01-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me sorprende un poco el que han hecho coincidir las paradas por recarga de Trillo con Vandellos II, que habitualmente suelen programarse en periodos diferentes y máxime teniendo en cuenta que la operación en Cofrentes está tambien al caer por fechas.
Si a esto añadimos que 2015 no es un año especialmente abundante para la hidraulica y que mayo y junio no son meses tradicionales de mucho viento, el palo acumulado que vamos a dar al consumo de carbón este año va a ser enorme.

----------


## quien es quien

> Me sorprende un poco el que han hecho coincidir las paradas por recarga de Trillo con Vandellos II, que habitualmente suelen programarse en periodos diferentes y máxime teniendo en cuenta que la operación en Cofrentes está tambien al caer por fechas.
> Si a esto añadimos que 2015 no es un año especialmente abundante para la hidraulica y que mayo y junio no son meses tradicionales de mucho viento, el palo acumulado que vamos a dar al consumo de carbón este año va a ser enorme.


Quizás por eso, para subir el importe del recibo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Quizás por eso, para subir el importe del recibo.


Hombre, esperemos que no sea exclusivamente por eso

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay un refrán que dice _piensa mal y acertarás_. No me extrañaría, aunque bueno, quiero pensar que ha sido mera coincidencia. A mí también me llamó la atención.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es más, yo estoy seguro de que es para subirlo.

Por otra parte, nunca han estado los embalses tan altos lloviendo tan poco. A ver si va a ser que se intenta manipular a la opinión pública cuando, en otras circunstancias, están medio vacíos y se hace propaganda de escasez...
No soy amigo de magufadas, pero en éste caso hay manipulación que debería ser cortada de raíz por el gobierno.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

